# is it ok for fluffs to eat broccoli



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know they can have carrots, green beans, can they have broccoli? What other kinds veggies can they have?
For those of you that have small Maltese how much would I feed Maddie? I don't want to drive Lucille Maddie's breeder crazy by asking her every little question I have.
Gosh I feel like a new mommy lol
Can small dogs have plain yogurt?
What kind of fruit can they eat?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Paula, Maddie can eat the same fruits and veggies you've always fed your other dogs. Broccoli is fine but it makes Gustave gassy so I avoid it for my dogs. Fruits, same stuff applies to all sizes of dogs, certainly to all sizes of maltese. Mine love mango, watermelon (no seeds), other kinds of melons etc. 

How much is something the breeder should've told you already. If they haven't I highly recommend asking them. They shouldn't mind it at all. It's a necessary question. 

Don't be nervous, you've got this! Maddie's small size doesn't make her that different. You have experience raising dogs, and yes even small breed dogs. Same stuff


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Paula, Jonas and Ruby eat broccoli all the time, they love it Jonas is almost 10lbs and Ruby is only 2.6 lbs and she eats the same amount as Jonas, she would eat more if I let her. I think it depends on the dog. Ruby is only about 6 months old so the amount she eats is probably different than an adult dog. Enjoy your baby.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Right now, the biggest thing is not to throw too many food changes at her at once. If she gets diarrhea, if you've 'tried' a bunch of different things, you won't know which one is causing the stomach issues. 

Was she a good eater at Lucille's? If she was, she should be a good eater for you also. Just enjoy getting to know her - don't worry so much about what she can and can't eat right now - just enjoy developing a routine with her!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a 9 a 7 and a 5 pound dog. They all eat the same diet, only the amounts vary according to their size. Even a 9lb Maltese is a small dog so yes the bigger and smaller Maltese can eat fruits and vegetables as they can eat plain yogurt. 

When Elena joined our family, she was 3 years old, Stacy made sure to update me on her behavior, eating habits, grooming and everything else related to her temperament. That is, in my opinion, something the breeder would have a pleasure do guide you through as it reflects on the well being of the dog. With that, don't think twice on asking Lucille.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

In small amounts, sure. Cooked is better. It could cause stomach ache and gas if you give too much, especially uncooked. Cabbage and other brassica are the same - kale, brussel sprouts, cauliflower. Carrots, sweet potatoes, cooked potatoes, lettuce are fine. Green beans, peas are good. Cucumber and a tiny bit of watermelon is great. Apples are delicious, as are pears and bananas. Dr. Center told me popcorn is fine (just be careful of choking hazards) as are peanuts. Luck likes lettuce. Green peppers are great as are sweet red ones. My little one loves hot peppers - but that is not a great idea. He likes radishes too, also probably not the best for him. A little celery is ok - watch the string.

A special treat is to mash up some peaches and freeze them as tiny ice cubes. Luck loves them. Berries are great raspberry, blackberry, blueberry, strawberry are fine but can be messy. Frozen pumpkin cubes are also special treats.

I stay away from citrus because of the acid and possible effect on their teeth.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I should mention, just like people, individual dogs can have allergies, so start out slow. Also you will want to introduce things gradually, Maddie has a lot of adjusting to do. She is so lucky to have such a loving family.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Paula, even a bigger maltese is a small dog. The differences aren't all that vast. She is stronger than you are giving her credit for. But, having said that I would have to agree with Stacy and I wouldn't throw too many food changes at her at once. And I think it is actually completely appropriate to ask her breeder these questions. Try writing them all down and either email them or ask her all at once if you are worried about bothering her. I'm pretty sure she would rather be asked then have Maddie have problems. And since you have mentioned it so often now, I have to ask, just how small is this dog? She can't be that tiny can she? She was bred and had puppies after all.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Polly gets mostly sodium free Blue Lake green beans. She likes broccoli but it gives her gassies. Carrots have a lot of sugar and peas are cheap carbs. She likes them both I just limit them. 

As treats she loves blueberries (cut in half), strawberries, watermelon, cantaloup, raspberries, blackberries & peaches. In summer I freeze in tiny bites! Sweet potatoes are great but they turn whatever fur they touch orange! 

Relax and enjoy Maddie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dominic said:


> I have a 9 a 7 and a 5 pound dog. They all eat the same diet, only the amounts vary according to their size. Even a 9lb Maltese is a small dog so yes the bigger and smaller Maltese can eat fruits and vegetables as they can eat plain yogurt.
> 
> When Elena joined our family, she was 3 years old, Stacy made sure to update me on her behavior, eating habits, grooming and everything else related to her temperament. That is, in my opinion, something the breeder would have a pleasure do guide you through as it reflects on the well being of the dog. With that, don't think twice on asking Lucille.


 
Lucille did share with me that Maddie loves to eat, she also said to leave dry kibble out for her because she likes a few kibbles.
She also told me about her grooming, about her sleep pattern etc. It's just me being me lol
Lucille shared with me how many times a day she has her potty's, her play times and all of that.
I made a few mistakes with my Matilda when she was young, just don't want to repeat them:innocent:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Right now, the biggest thing is not to throw too many food changes at her at once. If she gets diarrhea, if you've 'tried' a bunch of different things, you won't know which one is causing the stomach issues.
> 
> Was she a good eater at Lucille's? If she was, she should be a good eater for you also. Just enjoy getting to know her - don't worry so much about what she can and can't eat right now - just enjoy developing a routine with her!


 
I did give her some different treats from what she is use to, she did well. Yes Lucille said Maddie is a good eater, I was worried yesterday, I felt so stupid about what wet food was:blink: I was putting warm water in her kibble, and a little pieces of chicken breast. Once Maddie had her soft food along with her kibble what a difference that made.
Lucille text me many times checking on her. I wish I would have had a good breeder with Matilda it would have made life easier for her and me.
Stacy that little Maddie is so darn cute, I love watching her play by herself she loves throwing her ducky in the air and catches it. It must be so much fun at your house with the fluffs


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> Paula, even a bigger maltese is a small dog. The differences aren't all that vast. She is stronger than you are giving her credit for. But, having said that I would have to agree with Stacy and I wouldn't throw too many food changes at her at once. And I think it is actually completely appropriate to ask her breeder these questions. Try writing them all down and either email them or ask her all at once if you are worried about bothering her. I'm pretty sure she would rather be asked then have Maddie have problems. And since you have mentioned it so often now, I have to ask, just how small is this dog? She can't be that tiny can she? She was bred and had puppies after all.


 
lol she's little for me. She weighs 4lbs maybe a little less, but Matilda weighs 10lbs so Maddie seems so little to me. Miss Bow weighed 12 lbs and Muffy weighed 20lbs. I've always thought of Matilda as being itty bitty so that's why I say little


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> lol she's little for me. She weighs 4lbs maybe a little less, but Matilda weighs 10lbs so Maddie seems so little to me. Miss Bow weighed 12 lbs and Muffy weighed 20lbs. I've always thought of Matilda as being itty bitty so that's why I say little


Well, that is a bit small, but certainly within the standard. You will get used to her size. Truffles is my smallest girl, but she is s o big in personality and attitude that I forget she is small. She bosses Frank around for sure!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I love watching her play by herself she loves throwing her ducky in the air and catches it. It must be so much fun at your house with the fluffs



Paula, that is so cute! Ben is the one that plays just like that and I can watch him throwing his rubber duck up and down for a good while. You need to get that on video so we can see it. You have lots of great advice here, I think the best one is to enjoy little Maddie  I'll try to find a video of my little Elena terrorizing big boy Dominic, its hilarious


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I home cook for Ben and use broccoli, Napa cabbage, watermelon, blueberries, cantaloupe, apples, carrots Etc. I mix whatever vegetable and fruit mixture I make with his meat mixture. I wouldn't change a lot now though. Glad she is eating well. Relax and enjoy that new beautiful baby.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That must be so cute watching her throw the duckie in the air. Luck does it with his toys too, but he does not have much control. His toys are constantly flying across the room. They get thrown on tables, chairs, behind furniture, into sinks and toilets. Scared the * out of me, I went to use the toilet, and there was the face (of his toy weasel) staring back at me. We are an all male house - we never leave the seats down.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

wkomorow said:


> That must be so cute watching her throw the duckie in the air. Luck does it with his toys too, but he does not have much control. His toys are constantly flying across the room. They get thrown on tables, chairs, behind furniture, into sinks and toilets. Scared the * out of me, I went to use the toilet, and there was the face (of his toy weasel) staring back at me. We are an all male house - we never leave the seats down.


:HistericalSmiley: :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> That must be so cute watching her throw the duckie in the air. Luck does it with his toys too, but he does not have much control. His toys are constantly flying across the room. They get thrown on tables, chairs, behind furniture, into sinks and toilets. Scared the * out of me, I went to use the toilet, and there was the face (of his toy weasel) staring back at me. We are an all male house - we never leave the seats down.



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Gotcha Daddy:wub::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Be very careful with carrots. Whitney weighs about 4 pounds and she has a tiny mouth. My husband is banned from feeding carrots to the pups because Whitney has choked on them twice and it was scary.


----------

